# Zufällig gewählte Bilder verlinken



## lobo87 (4. März 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt schon einige Threads über Zufallbilder gesehen, und habe das auch einigermaßen hinbekommen. Nur ist es jetzt so, dass ich eigentlich wollte dass das Zufallsbild ein Thumbnail ist und wenn ich druafklicke, es in einem neuen Fenster größer erscheint!

 Ich schaffe es nicht! Meine Bilder sind in keiner Db sondern in einem Ordner auf einem Server!

 Könntet ihr mir da irgendwie helfen

 Schöne Grüße und Danke im Voraus

 Lobo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

Ich würde zu einem PHP Script greifen, das die Aufgabe erledigt. In JavaScript würde es auch gehen, aber naja dies kann deaktiviert werden...


----------



## lobo87 (4. März 2005)

i mein i weiß ja net aber falls es wen interessiert, der kann es sich mal ansehen!

http://www.tolo.at


----------



## versuch13 (4. März 2005)

Ja, hätte ich ja getan wenn es funktionieren würde!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. März 2005)

lobo87, was war nun der Zweck des Postens der URL? (die nicht funktioniert.) Werbung? Dann unterlass das bitte, danke. Abgesehen davon bitte konsequenter an die Netiquette Punkt 12 halten.

Mit PHP und der GDLib kannst du Bilder erstellen, in deinem Fall eben die Thumbnails. Nähere Informationen findest du hier: [phpf]imagecreatefromjpeg[/phpf]


----------



## lobo87 (14. Juli 2005)

Es war nicht Werbung, ich habe die Seite nur vom Server genommen! Ich werde das korrigieren!


----------



## lobo87 (14. Juli 2005)

Sorry!

   Erstmals es war nicht Zwecks der Werbung!! Sondern einfach um es sich anzusehen!!

   Zweitens es war der Link falsch! www.tolo.at

   Diesmal müsste es hinahauen!

   lg lobo

  hm: Wieso löscht er mir dass "tt" nach dem "lobo.at" weg naja das gehört da dran !


----------

